
Show HN: Print and mail via Fedex or USPS Express Mail, right from your browser - kunle
https://www.sendovernightmail.com/#!/start
======
kunle
Hey HN,

We built Sendovernightmail.com to make it easy for people to send time
sensitive documents. A previous product enabled people to print and mail
documents online, and one constant piece of feedback was that people often had
urgent items, and our fulfillment times didn't support that.

Sendovernightmail makes it possible to \- Deliver a document by tomorrow if
it's ordered before 3pm EST today \- Send documents via Fedex or USPS Priority
or Express Mail \- Get tracking numbers when an item is shipped \- Get
delivery confirmation emails when an item is delivered

Let us know what you think.

